# Top Bar Bee Hive....



## Bitteroot (Mar 14, 2010)

I installed a package of bees yesterday in a Top Bar hive similar to the one I have described before.  All is well so far and the bees are doing their thing.  Some pretty weather coming I hope and the flow begins.. we'll have some honey come summer!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 14, 2010)

Good Deal, Good luck with the bees.


----------



## spaceman (Mar 14, 2010)

*top bar*

Orange trees are starting to bloom. Will get the supers ready this week.


----------



## ronpasley (Mar 15, 2010)

that's great good luck with them, me and my wife have 3 hives coming in a month, this is going to be are first time at this adventure.


----------



## mickbear (Mar 15, 2010)

i'v got a few hives and the girls are going crazy right now.every time they can get out they are realy buzzing about.so much so the other day i thought they were about to swarm,but after looking at the front of the hives i could see it was just spring cleaning.lots of dead bees on the ground in front of the hives.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 15, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> that's great good luck with them, me and my wife have 3 hives coming in a month, this is going to be are first time at this adventure.



Careful... it's an addiction!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 15, 2010)

mickbear said:


> i'v got a few hives and the girls are going crazy right now.every time they can get out they are realy buzzing about.so much so the other day i thought they were about to swarm,but after looking at the front of the hives i could see it was just spring cleaning.lots of dead bees on the ground in front of the hives.



Exciting time for me... My wife is having to fight me to keep me away from the hives right now.  This TB has really become a facination for me...you get to play with em more which is right down my alley!


----------



## tcbravesman (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good. Mine are flourishing also.


----------



## death-from-above (Mar 15, 2010)

This could sound stupid, buy here it goes.  What is the "addiction" with bees ?  I know absolutely zero about them, but this thread has peaked my curiosity.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 16, 2010)

death-from-above said:


> This could sound stupid, buy here it goes.  What is the "addiction" with bees ?  I know absolutely zero about them, but this thread has peaked my curiosity.



I can't explain it... My wife decided a few years ago that she would start keeping bees along with a close friend of ours...I on the other hand would happily watch from the truck with the windows up for a getaway car!  The more I studied and read about it the more interesting it became. Now I have kinda taken over this hobby at our home and my wife has to keep me away from them.  Shes the guard for them in a way!   It is facinating to see what they do.... and the reward of the harvest ...sweet!  We use a lot of honey as a natural sweetner, and give much of it to family and friends. Use the wax to make candles and use both as gifts for family and friends during the holidays.  And yes, it is an easily marketable product also, for some extra cash around the house.   You would have to have a bunch of hives to be self sufficient... but that's not what we are looking for.


----------



## moyehow (Mar 16, 2010)

cool picture.  looking good.


----------



## death-from-above (Mar 16, 2010)

Sounds interesting.  I will have to do some research.


----------



## lightningstrike13 (Mar 16, 2010)

Don't mean to hijack the thread...but do'es anyone have any honey for sale around Greene or Putnam Counties........


----------



## BradW (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you checked the market bulletin ? You can get a free subscription or look at it
online at http://www.agr.state.ga.us/mbads/Index.aspx


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks good, Greg.  Be careful man


----------

